# Too BIG of a shower?



## Thomas2335 (Jul 29, 2013)

After deciding that I can't fit a corner tub and seperate shower where my existing tub/shower combo is now, I've decided to make a BIG a** walk-in shower. My question is, is it gonna be too big? 

If it wasn't for the existing drain being in slab, I would move it and make the shower a little smaller and and add storage in the lower right hand corner of the picture. I really don't wanna chip up the floor to move drain. 

Is a 23+ sg ft shower too big or does it just seem that way to me?

Any and all suggestions/opinions are welcome

Thanks

Thomas

On edit: I see that my picture got cut off on right side, that wall is 84" (7')


----------



## Thomas2335 (Jul 29, 2013)

maybe this picture of how bathroom is now shows more


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Well, it can never be TOO big....especially if your happily married and don't have kids yet....or, they are out of the house...

Your biggest issue with the drain is going to be the slope....I'm dealing with it right now on the shower I'm putting in...the drain is at one end....so when you do your 1/4"/ft slope....the slope gets pretty steep around the drain...it means you have to use smaller tiles.

My suggestion....put in a bench at the far end....it would make a nice place to sit for a lady who wants to shave her legs while taking a shower. 

I would also consider making part of the wall glass....it will make it feel a lot less 'enclosed'....


----------



## Thomas2335 (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks dawg ... I've thought about the slope for the drain and realize that I could put a bench in to cut down on floor space, BUT I was also thinking of leaving controls where they are at and moving shower head to opposite end. And putting a teak wood bench in near end so the water could still flow to drain unobstructed .... I'm gonna install one of the shower tower panels with the body jets and just thought it would make more sense on far end??? And thanks for the idea of making part of that existing wall glass, I was trying to think of something so it wouldn't feel like a tunnel, and glass half way up that wall may do the trick


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 26, 2012)

build a bench/seat in the rear of the shower. comes in handy. if you're doing a tile shower won't be much of an issue to do.


----------



## cube17576 (Jun 5, 2012)

A shower can never be too big if it is set up properly. A 7' long shower would need a shower head at each end, or a couple of ceiling mounted rain heads. Of course that presents its own challenges. You will need a lot more rough in valves and you will probably need a larger water supply. And if you have multiple shower heads you may need to up your drain to 3". (It looks like you are coming from a from a tub combo, so your probably only have an 1-1/2" drain, which will already have to be replaced with a 2" drain)
If you stick to 1 shower head, you might as well not build the bench because it is going to be mighty cold all the way over there and a regular shower head will never get water all the way over there.


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 26, 2012)

if you build a bench then you'd want at minimum a hand held wand (with long cord) with mixing valve. Nice for the ladies to shave their legs, or older folk to sit and wash. I myself would not have a shower head or rain head for the bench


----------



## SquishyBall (Mar 19, 2013)

Is there any way you can gain 1' in width? I'm playing w some designs and I can work in the corner tub and shower if you can get to 8' wide on the whole room... With 7' it's tough.

Personally I think 7' long on a shower like that is awkwardly long and skinny. "Big" itself is okay, but then a big shower zone would be more like a family shower wet area... not a long skinny side glassed off...

Also you didn't note windows (if any) on the diagram.


----------



## CitadelBlue (May 23, 2013)

Thomas2335 said:


> maybe this picture of how bathroom is now shows more



How about move the fixtures around .... tub where sinks are, then shower in the corner and extend out , sinks along the pocket door wall .....? And forget the duel shower heads ....

(and pardon my rough drawing) ......


----------



## SquishyBall (Mar 19, 2013)

I tried to work that pattern... but the "right wall" is only 7'. So you have a shower along there (5') then a gap (2') then a vanity (2') which is 9'. If the shower is 5' then you only have 2' of space between it and the bottom wall. If you squeeze the shower down to 4' the the door doesn't fit in front of the 3' bathtub.

If you can gain that foot, then you can pull off this... 









But you need 8' across since your smaller corner tubs will be 6060's (5'x5') and then 3' for the toilet.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

SB....nice layout....but one little problem....



> *If it wasn't for the existing drain being in slab*, I would move it and make the shower a little smaller and and add storage in the lower right hand corner of the picture. *I really don't wanna chip up the floor to move drain.*


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

> *I really don't wanna chip up the floor to move drain*.


Whats the code in your area ?
If the shower requires a 2 inch drain, you need to break the floor to install the larger drain. So, you have an opportunity to move it if you want too.
2nd choice is stick with tub/shower combo.

Building a non-conforming shower just because you don't want to chip the floor is not an excuse.


----------



## quepaso (Aug 19, 2013)

Moving the drain in a concrete floor really isn't that bad. Better to just do it right on the first try.


----------



## Peppe1019 (Aug 20, 2013)

If your going to make the shower that big i would put a troph drain in, looks nice and it can run the lenght of any wall.. Also code where i am located allows for 1.5 trap for a single shower head on a remodel if your using multiple heads or new construction requires a 2" trap..


----------



## redman88 (Oct 5, 2012)

make it long and add a steam. also go with the new trough drain.


----------

